# Unable to access Powerpoint or Keynote via 'Window Capture'



## Presenter (Oct 22, 2020)

My understanding from tutorials, to access PowerPoint or Keynote is to firstly ensure the PP or Keynote presentation is open and active, and then select 'Window Capture' in 'Sources', followed by selecting the presentation in the dropdown 'window menu'. However I do not see either PP or Keynote listed in the dropdown menu.
Screenshot attached.
Can anyone assist? Thanks


----------



## jsven131 (Oct 26, 2020)

Having the same issue with OBS 26.0.2 for macOS and Keynote 10.2 -- This was working previously, and I'm not sure if it was an OBS or a Keynote update, but would really love to get that functionality back.


----------



## jsven131 (Oct 27, 2020)

Here's a workaround I'm using until this is fixed:
1) Connect a second display (hopefully you have one -- I'm using AirPlay to my Apple TV for this)
2) Move the Keynote window to the second display and expand it to a full screen app, then "Play Slideshow in Window"
3) In OBS (on primary display), select "Display Capture" as a source and choose the second display

Lots of ways this is more annoying than "Window Capture," but better than nothing!


----------



## jsven131 (Mar 3, 2021)

FINALLY a solution to this on another thread! All you have to do is run OBS in a window (NOT full screen), then add a Window Capture source, and Keynote will appear.  Once it's added, you can go back to running OBS in full screen and it will remain a source.


----------



## modtitan (Sep 13, 2021)

Hi y'all, resident Mac admin here. If you're running macOS 10.15 or later you likely are running into this issue because of security & privacy settings. Any time an app tries to use your mic, webcam, capture keystrokes, or capture screen content you should be prompted to allow the app to do so. Sometimes these prompts open behind other windows and can be easy to miss.

If OBS isn't detecting the other Windows or displaying any content when you select a window without at title, go to System Settings > Security & Privacy > Privacy and check Screen Recording for OBS. Make sure OBS is checked. Close and re-open OBS and it should pick up and display Keynote/Powerpoint/anything else you'd expect it to.

Hope this helps. :)


----------



## jonvaldezx (Nov 6, 2021)

Checking that checkbox on Security & Privacy settings from System Preferences *totally works*! Thank you!



modtitan said:


> Hi y'all, resident Mac admin here. If you're running macOS 10.15 or later you likely are running into this issue because of security & privacy settings. Any time an app tries to use your mic, webcam, capture keystrokes, or capture screen content you should be prompted to allow the app to do so. Sometimes these prompts open behind other windows and can be easy to miss.
> 
> If OBS isn't detecting the other Windows or displaying any content when you select a window without at title, go to System Settings > Security & Privacy > Privacy and check Screen Recording for OBS. Make sure OBS is checked. Close and re-open OBS and it should pick up and display Keynote/Powerpoint/anything else you'd expect it to.
> 
> ...


----------

